# You were right - ask riders name every time



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

First off I have to come clean and admit that people on another thread told me that to avoid problems I need to ASK the rider their name rather than greet them with their name and I scoffed. You were right and I was wrong.

Yesterday I had the exact incident I was warned about. I didn't think I would be eating crow, especially so soon. And I didn't know it was so salty!

So I arrive at the pickup location which is an industrial area. I pull up in front of the specified address and see somebody 50 feet ahead of me who when he sees me begins walking towards me. I assume this is my pickup.

I asked him if the ride was for the name I had and he said yes. The gentleman gets in the car and immediately start saying that he needs to go to a different address. I say "go ahead and put the new address in the app". 

There's too much shenanigans that go on these days (A good reason to make the rider confirm their name right?). The only way I will deviate from the destination on the app is if the person seems trustworthy and only wants to deviate slightly. certainly not for an entirely different destination.

He says that he doesn't have the phone that booked the ride, which makes sense since the name on the account looks like a woman's name. He says his girlfriend booked the ride. I say "well have her change it". He fumbles with his phone for a while and then says he can't get through. 

At that point I reach up and on the app start a call to the account owner. As soon as the person on the other end answered the guy I hightailed it out of my car without saying a word.

Obviously in the hood they have learned that if you jump into an unsuspecting rideshare drivers car and say you need to go somewhere else you stand a chance of getting a free ride.

So now I'm looking for the correct rider and my phone rings. It's a call coming through Lyft so I answer it and I hear a guy who sounds upset saying "where are you?". 

My door is still open and I hear him just as loud through the door as I do through the phone. I look around and about 20 feet from my car I see the guy standing with his back to me. I say to him "I'm right here behind you, turn around". 

At that point he says to me "what the f are you doing on this side of the building, how the F am I supposed to find you?". For those of you playing along at home, yes, at this point the ride is canceled.

I tell him the rides canceled and I think he'll be happier with a different driver. His demeanor immediately changes and he's so sorry and ever so polite, but as far as I'm concerned it's too late. The ride is already canceled. He's about half in my door and refuses to get out. I tell him I'm calling 911, I do, and once he sees that I am he the departs.

But wait there's more.

So I get another ping and drive to it. As I'm arriving I hear my phone vibrating, but I grabbed my phone and it's not vibrating. I figure maybe there's a bee buzzing in the car. I make the pickup and my rider gets in and says "oh is this your phone? ".

Free-ride life - hack dude left his iPhone 10 in my car. How is that for karmic instant justice? Even without the unlock code it will fetch at least a few hundred dollars on eBay.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I won't gloat. I'm glad that everything ended up working out okay for you. Now, if you haven't already, turn that phone off so he can't track it back to you!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

14 paragraphs and a one-liner...Don’t sell other people’s crap man, just bad karma...Would you want someone selling your stuff? People.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Free-ride life - hack dude left his iPhone 10 in my car. How is that for karmic instant justice? Even without the unlock code it will fetch at least a few hundred dollars on eBay.


If you keep his phone, you're no better than this guy who was trying to steal/scam a free ride. Please turn his phone in.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Invisible said:


> If you keep his phone, you're no better than this guy who was trying to steal/scam a free ride. Please turn his phone in.


Right? I want to know who this dudes parents are LOL


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> If you keep his phone, you're no better than this guy who was trying to steal/scam a free ride. Please turn his phone in.


Sure. Though sometimes what someone did to start a situation affects its outcome. Take the Christian belief of forgiveness. The neighborhood perv kills one of your kids. You go to court and you tell the judge not to punish the perp in your name God will do that. You're supposed to forgive. If the guy gets out and you need a babysitter do you use him for your other children?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

That's a tough one. Guy was trying to steal a free ride, so Uber isn't going to know whose phone it is. If you took it to the cops and say the owner tried to steal a free ride off me, here's my dashcam video, odds are it isn't going to be claimed. If it is, thats just funny.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Right? I want to know who this dudes parents are LOL


Sadly our new society people only think of themselves and what they can get.


LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Sure. Though sometimes what someone did to start a situation affects its outcome. Take the Christian belief of forgiveness. The neighborhood perv kills one of your kids. You go to court and you tell the judge not to punish the perp in your name God will do that. You're supposed to forgive. If the guy gets out and you need a babysitter do you use him for your other children?


This has no relevance to the OP stealing the guy's phone. Justify it all you want. It's still theft if he doesn't return the phone. He should rise above the scheming guy, not emulate him.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

He deserves to lose his phone. He can pay for a new one with the money he saved from stealing rides


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Okay holier-than-thous, how exactly do you propose that he returns the phone? It's not a real passenger so Uber or Lyft do not have info on this person. IDK I see it like this. him attempting to find the owner, is a lot of work and a lot of unpaid time off the apps. All of it to accommodate a criminal. If it's an iPhone he can track it. At least make the guy work for it. Get a little Amusement from it. Maybe in a pile of horse manure?? put it in a plastic bag of course though?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Maybe everyone is just as mentally ill as the scammer here lol, you don’t sell it on eBay..people today amaze me, and not in a good way.

I would call non emergency 311 and turn it into the police...is everyone really that dense not to do same? Unbelievable.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Maybe everyone is just as mentally ill as the scammer here lol, you don't sell it on eBay..people today amaze me, and not in a good way.
> 
> I would call non emergency 311 and turn it into the police...is everyone really that dense not to do same? Unbelievable.


Just for the record, I did not say sell it on eBay. I said put in a pile of horse manure. The police sometimes take them and sometimes they don't. it's up to their discretion. I've had them accept them and I've had them refuse them


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Normally I'd go out of my way to return a phone. In this case, I'd chuck it out the window. If you already drove home at least once, I'd maybe smash it with a sledgehammer to reduce the probability of any stored data being accessible. Obviously it was left as a tracking device to try and rob you / burglarize your house / car etc. Do not return phone. Too dangerous.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Take his phone to the police station and make sure you tell them the story that accompanies it. 
You'll bring lots of laughs to that dispatch area.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Okay holier-than-thous, how exactly do you propose that he returns the phone? It's not a real passenger so Uber or Lyft do not have info on this person.


I'd do as poster above said, drop it off at the local police department.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> First off I have to come clean and admit that people on another thread told me that to avoid problems I need to ASK the rider their name rather than greet them with their name and I scoffed. You were right and I was wrong.
> 
> Yesterday I had the exact incident I was warned about. I didn't think I would be eating crow, especially so soon. And I didn't know it was so salty!
> 
> ...


Great Karma!

One other thing I've learned, depending on far you'd have to drive, is when passing through the hood, turn off the app.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> people today amaze me, and not in a good way.
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I am normally against destroying people’s property that is left in your car. I have gone above and beyond to return things and have been rewarded properly. This is an unusual situation. I still wouldn’t feel right about destroying it though. Maybe a police station drop off would be best? Along with an explanation of how it got to be in your possession ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Sadly our new society people only think of themselves and what they can get.
> 
> This has no relevance to the OP stealing the guy's phone. Justify it all you want. It's still theft if he doesn't return the phone. He should rise above the scheming guy, not emulate him.


Wrong. Not even close to theft. Wasn't his customer. He was someone trying to steal from him.

Using this logic, say you get robbed, at gunpoint, but, the dude leaves his phone after robbing you. Are we still supposed to return the robbers phone?



pizzaladee said:


> I am normally against destroying people's property that is left in your car. I have gone above and beyond to return things and have been rewarded properly. This is an unusual situation. I still wouldn't feel right about destroying it though. Maybe a police station drop off would be best? Along with an explanation of how it got to be in your possession ?


It's somebody who's, basically, trying to rob you? Yes, that's right? Stealing someone else's ride is called "Theft of Services".

Pitch the damn phone.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Wrong. Not even close to theft. Wasn't his customer. He was someone trying to steal from him.
> 
> Using this logic, say you get robbed, at gunpoint, but, the dude leaves his phone after robbing you. Are we still supposed to return the robbers phone?


Whatever! It's still wrong to keep the phone.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice that some of the newer drivers are catching on. How many times we read the same stories over and over again?

Always nice to read how a driver takes control of a situation to prevent being in a bad sitiation. Great call on the cancel! Great way to defuse the situation with "I think you will be happier with another driver"



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> At that point he says to me "what the f are you doing on this side of the building, how the F am I supposed to find you?". *For those of you playing along at home, yes, at this point the ride is canceled.
> 
> I tell him the rides canceled and I think he'll be happier with a different driver. *His demeanor immediately changes and he's so sorry and ever so polite, but as far as I'm concerned it's too late. The ride is already canceled.


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

Karmic cause - Wasting a drivers time and attempting to steal from others
Karmic effect - Having your phone thrown into the water.

Also original poster. You need to find a new place to drive around...


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Whatever! It's still wrong to keep the phone.


Agree .. all these posts on here must always claim people who suggest doing the right thing think they are Jesus

No ones perfect we all know this, this is a discussion forum designed to respond to posted scenarios .. just do the god damn right thing

!!!


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Sadly our new society people only think of themselves and what they can get.
> 
> This has no relevance to the OP stealing the guy's phone. Justify it all you want. It's still theft if he doesn't return the phone. He should rise above the scheming guy, not emulate him.


I didn't steal his phone. He dropped it during the commission of a crime.


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Okay holier-than-thous, how exactly do you propose that he returns the phone? It's not a real passenger so Uber or Lyft do not have info on this person. IDK I see it like this. him attempting to find the owner, is a lot of work and a lot of unpaid time off the apps. All of it to accommodate a criminal. If it's an iPhone he can track it. At least make the guy work for it. Get a little Amusement from it. Maybe in a pile of horse manure?? put it in a plastic bag of course though?


I dunno take it to the police station and if he doesn't claim it. It's your? No?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Zero sympathy for the would be thief! I’d remove the sim ASAP, then take time to decide what to do with the phone. Paperweight for now would be fine with me.

For those who cry karma, its bad karma for the ahole who left his phone after his failed screwing of OP.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Maybe everyone is just as mentally ill as the scammer here lol, you don't sell it on eBay..people today amaze me, and not in a good way.
> 
> I would call non emergency 311 and turn it into the police...is everyone really that dense not to do same? Unbelievable.


Prerequisite for most Uber drivers is to
? A. Create problems where none exist
? B. Wherever possible Do Not Deescalate a pax issue or road rage situation/event.
? C. Using a flammable Accelerant (actual or cognitive action) drivers should, wherever possible, Escalate any passenger Behavior/Situation/Event/Request into possible driver deactivation, arrest, felony charge(s) and incarceration


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

If someone tries to burglarize my house and drops his wallet or phone, do you think I'm going to try to find him to return it? No way. Same here. This thief was not a rider. Driver owes him nothing. The phone is now the driver's to do as he pleases.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Uber Driver of the Week. Mugahid Belil
Took a simple request and made it into
a Life Changing Event.











TemptingFate said:


> If someone tries to burglarize my house and drops his wallet or phone, do you think I'm going to try to find him to return it? No way. Same here. This thief was not a rider. Driver owes him nothing. The phone is now the driver's to do as he pleases.


Agreed?

2 Wrongs
Make A
Right

Can't seem to find it in the Criminal Code nor Statutes 
But! I know it's there ????


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> Uber Driver of the Week. Mugahid Belil
> Took a simple request and made it into
> a Life Changing Event.
> 
> ...


Mugahid Belil is accused of serious crimes. What crime did our OP driver commit? Try harder RabbleRouser.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Whatever! It's still wrong to keep the phone.


Not to pitch a thieves phone left at the crime scene.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Whatever! It's still wrong to keep the phone.


I agree. That's why I would sell it. :smiles:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Maybe everyone is just as mentally ill as the scammer here lol, you don't sell it on eBay..people today amaze me, and not in a good way.
> 
> I would call non emergency 311 and turn it into the police...is everyone really that dense not to do same? Unbelievable.


Your post amazes me. Not going to help someone who just tried to rob me and, illegally, trespassed on my property (automobile). No way.

And why on Earth does any of this bother you? Have fun advocating criminal rights. Not me.


----------



## Dominic_S (Mar 11, 2019)

Selling something that someone left in your car is Theft by Bailment.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Run over the phone, throw it on the ground and collect return fee.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Even without the unlock code it will fetch at least a few hundred dollars on eBay.


Yep, that's a legitimate forfeit.

I had one a while back; pax left his phone on the floor. The phone had a little bag of drugs tucked between it and its case. Bring drugs into my car = forfeit / confiscated phone.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Dominic_S said:


> Selling something that someone left in your car is Theft by Bailment.


Not if the person is a trespasser or if the item is lost during the commission of a crime.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Dominic_S said:


> Selling something that someone left in your car is Theft by Bailment.


Your basic idea is correct. In this case, he's just a finder. He doesn't have to try to return it, and he can discard it. But he also can't legally keep it for his or any other person's personal use or convert it into any other asset for his benefit. It might also be stupid to try to do that since it's quite possible that the owner (who, let's face it, is clearly not a reputable person) will be able to track the phone's location. So he can either dispose of it or turn it in to Police or some other authority. Personally, I would take pleasure in pitching it into a nearby deep body of water at my earliest convenience.

However, technically, it's not really a bailment, which usually involves a person knowingly accepting possession of property temporarily with the understanding that it will be returned to the rightful owner.

For example:
https://dictionary.law.com/Default.aspx?selected=27
Or look at the part on "constructive bailment":
https://www.lawyers.com/legal-info/.../bailment-leaving-your-belongings-behind.html
Let's face it, though; these are technicalities -- this idiot is going to realize he left his phone behind and write it off.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> First off I have to come clean and admit that people on another thread told me that to avoid problems I need to ASK the rider their name rather than greet them with their name and I scoffed. You were right and I was wrong.
> 
> Yesterday I had the exact incident I was warned about. I didn't think I would be eating crow, especially so soon. And I didn't know it was so salty!
> 
> ...


Why do people have to tell you? It's in the rules


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Back to the original premise, a couple weeks ago I got ping for Peter at a local bar. Get to the bar and Arrive, and I watch a guy with the Lyft app open walk to the car. I do ask his name and he tells me it's Peter so off we go. 
Two mins later Peter calls and asks where I am. Check with the pax in the car and he has a different driver with a Silver Town and Country instead of my Silver Odyssey. 
Both are minimum rides so I explain what happened to the pax on the phone and he finds the other driver who takes him. 
I think I got the better ride when the pax handed me a $5 bill. 
What are the odds?
(Disclosure - small city and I knew the other driver. Called him after the ride to make sure everything was copacetic)
Both drivers emailed support just in case.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Back to the original premise, a couple weeks ago I got ping for Peter at a local bar. Get to the bar and Arrive, and I watch a guy with the Lyft app open walk to the car. I do ask his name and he tells me it's Peter so off we go.
> Two mins later Peter calls and asks where I am. Check with the pax in the car and he has a different driver with a Silver Town and Country instead of my Silver Odyssey.
> Both are minimum rides so I explain what happened to the pax on the phone and he finds the other driver who takes him.
> I think I got the better ride when the pax handed me a $5 bill.
> ...


Yeah that can happen. It is a downside to using first names. It is pretty rare though. Probably less that 1:2000 rides. Verifying address helps.

Let's say i am picking up John at the airport. Since the airport has alot of pax, I verify the address. Bad address is a red flag.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Lol, I was happily driving pax to wrong address in right direction so he didn't notice either.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Are you folks educating the pax about this topic? Its hard to argue the facts.

Sarah: What's my name!

Me: It's Sarah. What's my Name?

Sarah: Antvirus

*Insert minutes of witty banter*

Me: You do know that our security is just as important as yours right? These politicians are just attaching themselves to a cause. They have no right to change how I choose to conduct business.

Sarah: Well, like yaaaas that like literally makes like total sense.

Me: Not every passenger is a guest at the Marriott.

Sarah: For sure LOL I like never thought of it that way.

Me: Right? I mean do you think that I pickup lovely, successful women all day? It can be rough out there.

Sarah:












LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Free-ride life - hack dude left his iPhone 10 in my car. How is that for karmic instant justice? Even without the unlock code it will fetch at least a few hundred dollars on eBay.


Oh and you do whatever you want with that phone imo.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

You did nothing wrong, Wasnt an Official rider. and Phone was unlocked. i would've reset/clean phone and ebayed it.


----------



## Dominic_S (Mar 11, 2019)

Yeah same thing happened to me when a heroin addict who shot up in my car forget her phone. I took it to the police station and asked if I could sell it. They said no that would be theft by bailment. So I left it at the police station.

I’ve had riders leave purses and phones in my car that I found quick enough to get back to them. One girl left her passport and I had to friend her on Facebook to give it back to her


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I think everyone would agree it depends on to what degree you were wronged. 

At the supermarket somebody cuts in front of you at the checkout line, they drop their wallet, you probably want to give it back. 

Someone breaks into your home and steals $10,000 worth of your stuff and drops a wallet containing $100, do you return it? 

During the home invasion robbery someone breaks in and kills your wife and children, and they drop their wallet, do they deserve to get it back? 

Hitler kills 6 million Jews and drops his wallet... see what I mean?

At some point things shift. For me when he tried to steal a free ride from me, and trick me, and waste my time, that's when he blew the chance of getting his phone back.

We all agree an innocent person's misplaced wallet should be returned. Also we all agree that at some level of evilness the person doesn't deserve their wallet back. 

Unless you're going to be someone who says the principles of goodness have no limit. 

Then I take you back to the principle of forgiveness.
You completely forgive the murderer that killed one of your children. Great, you harbor no ill will towards or desire for revenge against the murderer. Would that include asking the murderer to watch your other children while you go to the funeral of the one he killed?

You'd be a fool and irresponsible to your other children if you took your ideal of "forgive and forget" to that level.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

And yet if you refuse to tell an entitled female pax who you are "there for", you're the "creepy Uber driver".

Why a pax can't watch the map or, better yet, actually be ready to go at the curb, baffles me.

Handled it perfectly. Like others have said, return that phone! Take it to the police station.

Oh, and some dude left his keys in my car last week. I'm talking about apartment / work RFID fob, car key, motorcycle key, etc. Haven't heard a peep from the owner. Possibly doesn't want to pay the fee? ?


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

TampaGuy said:


> Run over the phone, throw it on the ground and collect return fee.


Since this person was NOT his scheduled pax, Uber will not pay a return fee. Focus people.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Okay holier-than-thous, how exactly do you propose that he returns the phone? It's not a real passenger so Uber or Lyft do not have info on this person. IDK I see it like this. him attempting to find the owner, is a lot of work and a lot of unpaid time off the apps. All of it to accommodate a criminal. If it's an iPhone he can track it. At least make the guy work for it. Get a little Amusement from it. Maybe in a pile of horse manure?? put it in a plastic bag of course though?


Why the plastic bag?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> ... Like others have said, return that phone!
> 
> ... Oh, and some dude left his keys in my car last week.... Haven't heard a peep from the owner. Possibly doesn't want to pay the fee? ?


Oh I get it. I should return the phone, without receiving a return fee, to somebody who tried to rip me off.

You didn't return the keys because you weren't going to get a return fee.

So I guess it's okay to not return something to someone as long as you don't profit financially from it. Even though in either case the person who lost the item is going to suffer some kind of financial loss or inconvenience.



RaleighUber said:


> Since this person was NOT his scheduled pax, Uber will not pay a return fee. Focus people.


Exactly. Originally I thought the phone wasn't from the ride thief but from one of my other passengers. But then I didn't hear anything through either rideshare company and realized it was rideshare thief dude's phone.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Get a Ziploc bag.

Place phone in bag.

Seal bag tightly.

Drive to airport Pig Pen lot.

Find nastiest portapottie.

Drop sealed Ziploc bag into the muck.

Go on about your day.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Maybe you should try to find the guy, and take him out to dinner while giving him his phone back.  
If you turn it in at a police station, one of them will just take it and sell it on eBay.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Whatever! It's still wrong to keep the phone.


Why would this bother you? Not me. Do not relate to the lower, criminal class.

In the real world (educated) it is not wrong.

Pitch the phone!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

WinterFlower said:


> Why the plastic bag?


Come on now, if the guy goes through all that trouble to get his phone back (digging through horse manure) he deserves a working Phone. I may be evil but I'm not the devil￼?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Why would this bother you? Not me. Do not relate to the lower, criminal class.
> 
> In the real world (educated) it is not wrong.
> 
> Pitch the phone!


I'm surprised you're so adamantly opposed to giving the phone to the police. Yet if I recall you are against tipping your delivery person.



ThatGuyPaul said:


> Karmic cause - Wasting a drivers time and attempting to steal from others
> Karmic effect - Having your phone thrown into the water.
> 
> Also original poster. You need to find a new place to drive around...


Karmic cause.... stealing a phone from a thief makes the OP now a thief. Regardless that the fake rider was a thief, doesn't make it right to steal his phone. Why so many advocate selling it is baffling. If he sells the phone, he'll get his karma.

OP if you need $ so bad that you have to steal, it's time to stop doing R/S.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I'm surprised you're so adamantly opposed to giving the phone to the police. Yet if I recall you are against tipping your delivery person.
> 
> 
> Karmic cause.... stealing a phone from a thief makes the OP now a thief. Regardless that the fake rider was a thief, doesn't make it right to steal his phone. Why so many advocate selling it is baffling. If he sells the phone, he'll get his karma.
> ...


LOL I don't think it's about the money. I think it's about teaching him life lessons that his parent's obviously failed to teach him



Ubersinger said:


> I dunno take it to the police station and if he doesn't claim it. It's your? No?


You don't want the iPhone. They can track it and they get your home address and they tend to show up at your home. Regardless if it's a thief or not who leaves their phone behind in my car, they don't get it back. I've told uber this and I tell my passengers this, as they get out of my truck. Does everyone have their phones? Phones do not go home with me. ??



Invisible said:


> I'd do as poster above said, drop it off at the local police department.


They don't always accept them. I used to try this approach as well. The last time I had three phones in one night. One guy pinned it to the police station and showed up there to meet me. The other two their phones have left in the front lawn of the police department. I figured no one stupid enough to steal from the police department so they're relatively safe. Don't worry I also informed Uber where the phones were left at. I was on the phone with them at the time.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Le paxhole is never going to make any attempt to find his phone.

Any attempt to retrieve it is admitting a crime.

Turn it on and duct tape under a city bus seat.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I'm surprised you're so adamantly opposed to giving the phone to the police. Yet if I recall you are against tipping your delivery person.
> 
> 
> Karmic cause.... stealing a phone from a thief makes the OP now a thief. Regardless that the fake rider was a thief, doesn't make it right to steal his phone. Why so many advocate selling it is baffling. If he sells the phone, he'll get his karma.
> ...


1) You're so blatantly wrong. Am a driver and rider. And tip for good service when riding. That's good service, not average or below.

And Never did say I'm against tipping. delivery. Very rarely use delivery; however, normally tip when I do.

But am not at all morally, nor legally, obligated to take the phone to a police station. No way. He's a CRIMINAL!!! Do you not understand that?

2) The CRIMINAL who left his phone, after attempted theft and trespassing, is NOT going to the police station to retrieve it. You make ZERO sense. He just committed a crime and would be arrested. Also, the police are not going to waste time trying to find him unless you're, possibly, pressing charges. Get it?

3) Why, the H#%$, do you care what I'd do in a hypothetical situation? We don't know each other. We're never going to meet or talk to each. You'll never know who I am.

Yet, you've been consumed, for several days now, what I'd do in this situation that will, most likely, never happen.

Get over it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Yet, you've been consumed, for several days now, what I'd do in this situation that will, most likely, never happen.
> 
> Get over it.


LOL! I'm not so consumed. My posts aren't going on long rants as yours are. Enjoy your day! ?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I’d “lose” it somewhere other than at my home. Somewhere in the industrial park that started this adventure makes sense to me


----------



## Cheeetah (Jul 15, 2018)

Karma-preserving solution:
1) Turn phone in to GLH. If scammer is ballsy enough to walk in and ask for it, then more power to him.
2) Check in next time you're passing through (e.g., long enough for the battery to be dead) to see if it was claimed. If not, they will probably return it to you since it is tagged with your Uber ID.
3) Remove SIM and you now have a great toy for a young relative.
No harm, no foul.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Not if the person is a trespasser or if the item is lost during the commission of a crime.


.......said the Uber driver ???? @TemptingFate
North Carolina's purveyor of legal advise.?

Try harder @TemptingFate


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I'd "lose" it somewhere other than at my home. Somewhere in the industrial park that started this adventure makes sense to me


As I said before, would, definitely, pitch it.  But, assuming, he has "Phone Finder", you're, exactly, correct.

Pitch it right out of your car and that's where cell finder will take him. He, absolutely, not going to the police station.

And if he doesn't have phone finder, first place he'd check would be where he left it.



Dominic_S said:


> Yeah same thing happened to me when a heroin addict who shot up in my car forget her phone. I took it to the police station and asked if I could sell it. They said no that would be theft by bailment. So I left it at the police station.
> 
> I've had riders leave purses and phones in my car that I found quick enough to get back to them. One girl left her passport and I had to friend her on Facebook to give it back to her


Hopefully she rewarded you with some nice favors. ?


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Come on now, if the guy goes through all that trouble to get his phone back (digging through horse manure) he deserves a working Phone. I may be evil but I'm not the devil￼?


He doesn't care scamming working people, so I would choose teach him the lesson


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'm surprised you're so adamantly opposed to giving the phone to the police. Yet if I recall you are against tipping your delivery person.
> 
> 
> Karmic cause.... stealing a phone from a thief makes the OP now a thief. Regardless that the fake rider was a thief, doesn't make it right to steal his phone. Why so many advocate selling it is baffling. If he sells the phone, he'll get his karma.
> ...


Mmm did I say sell? I said throw away. Don't quote me wrong. Kids these days crying so easily...sigh


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Eh, really, it's up to you. 
See, I have brain damage from built up concussions that make me forget names pretty easy (no matter how many times I've met said person). I also suck at dates and times, and numbers that have nothing to do with money. 
What I remember very well, and practically forever, is what kind of car people drive, their distinctive voices, their mannerisms and behavior, situations to a tea (where everyone was standing, what was said, what they were wearing, and even facial expressions and body language, what they're doing). 

So when I have people in my car, I'm very observant of all of these things as I take them point A to point B.

I know who's on their phone, who tried to sneak in open containers and food, who is moving around anxiously. 

This all goes into account when I get the call that someone forgot something.

Things that I will always return: 
1. Wallets and purses (passports, IDs, cards, money, possibly necessary meds and condoms).
2. Keys (You never know what they need to go home to: needs to get to an early morning shift, an animal that needs to be walked/fed, medication that NEEDS to be taken, getting laid).

Everything else falls under TWO categories: 
1. Was this person pleasant and respectful of my property (yeah, I'm not really worried about tips. Usually even my worst rides will cough up a tip, and if not, I still get to collect 15 bucks off of Uber).
2. Was this person a hot mess of disrespectful rudeness? Did they leave a mess? 

If the answer is yes to #1, I gladly open up a line of communication and set up a drop off.
If the answer is yes to #2, I gladly state that I found nothing in the car and whatever I find ends up in A) A mailbox, B) A police department, or C) The back bays or creeks.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> 14 paragraphs and a one-liner...Don't sell other people's crap man, just bad karma...Would you want someone selling your stuff? People.


Well, technically it abandon property of someone unknown.

I'm sure @lyftubtried tried to find the rightful owner.

I see no issue with the resale of the phone and absolve him of any karmic consequences I've overlooked on this matter.

@LyftUberFuwabolewa say 4 hail Mary's and 3 our fathers. 7 prayers total because the 7th commandment is the one about stealing

Of course absolvement is dependent upon a 20% donation of the questionable funds. PM me my PayPal

Go in peace


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

I don’t agree with selling the phone, especially an iPhone, if this guys smart he will red list the serial number and erase his info via icloud, but maybe he’s a dumbass. Nobody knows

I do agree that it was his karma re reading your story, throw it out if you want out the window. Nobody will lose sleep over it

However I agree that the right thing would be to just turn it into a police station. It’s not that hard to do. That also serves a lesson if he were to ever obtain it, he may rethink being a future dick

Those who think just because you were wronged you should also wrong probably will never rise above that thinking in any situation, so that’s not worth arguing on a forum

Certain serious instances I would wrong someone who wronged me, not the case In this post it seems


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Facts: an unknown man falsely identified himself in an attempt to commit theft of services.
The unidentified man left an iPhone behind fleeing the crime scene.

Uber policy for lost items Clearly does not apply here. The man is unknown and was not The intended customer.

Possession is 9/10 the law. legally it's your phone unless somebody attempts to claim it. There's no point returning it To the police department unless you intend to file charges. Plus I seriously doubt the unidentified man is going to walk into a police department looking for it.
So what is the right thing to do? I seriously doubt there's anything that you can do that will result in the owner of the phone getting it back.
You want to get right with God. Go drop it off at your local church. Revenge, destroy it. Or you could simply keep it. 
No matter what you do I seriously doubt The owner will ever see it again.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Facts: an unknown man falsely identified himself in an attempt to commit theft of services.
> The unidentified man left an iPhone behind fleeing the crime scene.
> 
> Uber policy for lost items Clearly does not apply here. The man is unknown and was not The intended customer.
> ...


He probably won't ever see it again, that much is true

I've turned in phones .. maybe 4 to the PD and the most I had to do was write on a short form where I found it and who it belonged to if I knew, like a first name and then my phone number. Only once was I notified by a cop who called me that a Lyft passenger claimed their phone and wanted to thank me for turning it in


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> He probably won't ever see it again, that much is true
> 
> I've turned in phones .. maybe 4 to the PD and the most I had to do was write on a short form where I found it and who it belonged to if I knew, like a first name and then my phone number. Only once was I notified by a cop who called me that a Lyft passenger claimed their phone and wanted to thank me for turning it in


 Very interesting, 1 out of 4. What do you suppose the police department did with the other three?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Very interesting, 1 out of 4. What do you suppose the police department did with the other three?


_*BLACK MARKET*_

Probably sell the parts to makeup the gap of improper u turn fines


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> _*BLACK MARKET*_


 Either that or they removed the SIM card And their kids are playing games on them.?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Either that or they removed the SIM card And their kids are playing games on them.?


May be why every kid seems to have a phone now.. this is where they went


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Possession is 9/10 the law.


Where I'm from possession is 9/10 of a gram.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> First off I have to come clean and admit that people on another thread told me that to avoid problems I need to ASK the rider their name rather than greet them with their name and I scoffed. You were right and I was wrong.
> 
> Yesterday I had the exact incident I was warned about. I didn't think I would be eating crow, especially so soon. And I didn't know it was so salty!
> 
> ...


Gotta' love the hood. They've thought of all the scams.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ThatGuyPaul said:


> Mmm did I say sell? I said throw away. Don't quote me wrong. Kids these days crying so easily...sigh


I was quoting Miami Kid with the post you're referencing. Unless you're also that person, then no need to think my post applies to you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Invisible said:


> If you keep his phone, you're no better than this guy who was trying to steal/scam a free ride. Please turn his phone in.


But isnt he acting on Karmas behalf for the guy trying to scam a ride?


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

I have a few options for the phone
A)the right thing, give it to the police and let them handle it
B) the "I didn't have your phone" excuse I.E. Chuck it off the nearest bridge
C) call a girl or girlfriend on his phone and say "my boyfriend left his phone after he @@@@ed me"
D) same as above using a girls voice
E) call a friend claiming to be the cops and say, that he got busted for drugs and named the friend as the dealer.
F) post his phone number on Craigslist.

Obviously, the right answer is A, but hey I am not you.


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Sadly our new society people only think of themselves and what they can get.
> 
> This has no relevance to the OP stealing the guy's phone. Justify it all you want. It's still theft if he doesn't return the phone. He should rise above the scheming guy, not emulate him.


I'm usually all about playing fair and everything being done by the book, BUT this is called karmic justice and the idiot ride-stealer who left his iPhone in a stolen Uber ride deserves everything coming to him.

OP, I say do your thing, just be careful !

Don't feel badly for the asshat who tried scamming you (AND the pax account he was stealing the ride from!)


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Turn it off, charge it, go to a truck stop, turn it on, and duct tape it to the underside of a tractor trailer.


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> If someone tries to burglarize my house and drops his wallet or phone, do you think I'm going to try to find him to return it? No way. Same here. This thief was not a rider. Driver owes him nothing. The phone is now the driver's to do as he pleases.


Once again, perfectly stated (different thread, same sense of respect! Lol!)!!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Julescase2 said:


> I'm usually all about playing fair and everything being done by the book, BUT this is called karmic justice and the idiot ride-stealer who left his iPhone in a stolen Uber ride deserves everything coming to him.
> 
> OP, I say do your thing, just be careful !
> 
> Don't feel badly for the asshat who tried scamming you (AND the pax account he was stealing the ride from!)


I don't feel badly for the guy. He probably stole the phone. I'd just turn it to police. I'll agree to disagree with you and others on selling it.



steveK2016 said:


> But isnt he acting on Karmas behalf for the guy trying to scam a ride?


That phone could already be "hot", so maybe you're right.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

MondayMan said:


> Turn it off, charge it, go to a truck stop, turn it on, and duct tape it to the underside of a tractor trailer.


That's so much better than a city bus...

Dang that's brilliant.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Duh


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Okay holier-than-thous, how exactly do you propose that he returns the phone? It's not a real passenger so Uber or Lyft do not have info on this person. IDK I see it like this. him attempting to find the owner, is a lot of work and a lot of unpaid time off the apps. All of it to accommodate a criminal. If it's an iPhone he can track it. At least make the guy work for it. Get a little Amusement from it. Maybe in a pile of horse manure?? put it in a plastic bag of course though?


Turn the phone on, and duct tape to a semi truck headed out of state.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That's so much better than a city bus...
> 
> Dang that's brilliant.


Great minds think alike.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Return the phone the the police, the local police in the next town over, say somebody left it in the back and none of your riders claimed a lost phone.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

MondayMan said:


> Turn it off, charge it, go to a truck stop, turn it on, and duct tape it to the underside of a tractor trailer.


Or a cop car. That's sort of like turning it in to the police, right?


----------



## samhend (Jul 8, 2019)

I'd say return it too


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ubersinger said:


> I dunno take it to the police station and if he doesn't claim it. It's your? No?


I have no problem with him keeping the phone of a thief. However, since it's possible the thief also stole the phone, and it may belong to someone else who is an innocent victim, I would take it to the police station for that reason. If it's not claimed in 30 days you get it anyway.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

If the phone belongs to a spy, criminal or law enforcement agency, you're in serious trouble.
It also possible belongs to someone who keep many invaluable documents or national security. The only sensible thing to do is to return it to the rightful owner(s).


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> If the phone belongs to a spy, criminal or law enforcement agency, you're in serious trouble.
> It also possible belongs to someone who keep many invaluable documents or national security. The only sensible thing to do is to return it to the rightful owner(s).


Those type of people try to steal other people's Lyft rides? I think those people would be a lot more careful with their items as well. I'm sure they risk getting reprimanded for losing such an item


----------



## MazMan (Dec 21, 2017)

I would have dropped it off at the most out of the way police station possible. Force the guy to take an Uber ride out there to claim it.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

1. The phone is probably stolen. If you get caught with it, you get a "possession of stolen property" charge.
2. Immediately turn it into police and tell the story that goes with it. Get a receipt. The police will return it to owner, if it was reported stolen.
3. If it is not claimed in 30 days, reclaim it from the police and do with it as you wish.


----------



## 90Days2Perfection (Nov 26, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> First off I have to come clean and admit that people on another thread told me that to avoid problems I need to ASK the rider their name rather than greet them with their name and I scoffed. You were right and I was wrong.
> 
> Yesterday I had the exact incident I was warned about. I didn't think I would be eating crow, especially so soon. And I didn't know it was so salty!
> 
> ...


Turn the phone off then charge the phone completely....attach a magnetic phone holder to it....turn it on and attach it to the side of a tractor trailer that is cruising across country....


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

ALWAYS check your car when anyone gets out of your car.

AND...

If you don't already have one, get a Faraday bag.

Every driver should have one (https://www.bing.com/search?q=Faraday+bag&PC=U316&FORM=CHROMN).

Why?

Here's just one more example (of the dozens on here):

https://uberpeople.net/threads/entitled-passenger.342621/


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

I’d just throw it in the garbage. Guy deserves it for trying to steal rides. He doesn’t know your name and has no chance of ever getting in touch with you to get his phone back. Even if he tries to contact Uber it won’t get him anywhere.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> First off I have to come clean and admit that people on another thread told me that to avoid problems I need to ASK the rider their name rather than greet them with their name and I scoffed. You were right and I was wrong.
> 
> Yesterday I had the exact incident I was warned about. I didn't think I would be eating crow, especially so soon. And I didn't know it was so salty!


So in the *"I Told You So"* department, for anyone interested, here's the thread post with the helpful downloadable flyers I hand out to passengers that refuse to ID themselves:

_https://uberpeople.net/threads/identification-and-driver-rider-safety.340731/#post-5204671_


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

No need to ask the name everytime if the app. is equipped w/ direct connect feature like those from not for profit rideshare. Apparently, the Uber driver app. lacks the desirable feature or is inferior to the competitor's offering.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> First off I have to come clean and admit that people on another thread told me that to avoid problems I need to ASK the rider their name rather than greet them with their name and I scoffed. You were right and I was wrong.
> 
> Yesterday I had the exact incident I was warned about. I didn't think I would be eating crow, especially so soon. And I didn't know it was so salty!
> 
> ...


Sometimes even verifying their name and their destination is not enough. I once picked up a Melissa leaving a house party and headed to a pool bar around midnight. Well, it turned out that the real Melissa was at the same party and everyone was going to the same pool bar - and they even knew each other.

Long story short - the real Melissa ended up canceling the ride and probably took my Melissa's Uber ride while my Melissa paid me cash upfront, and the two of them either had a good laugh later or argued about the charges.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

everydayimubering said:


> Sometimes even verifying their name and their destination is not enough. I once picked up a Melissa leaving a house party and headed to a pool bar around midnight. Well, it turned out that the real Melissa was at the same party and everyone was going to the same pool bar - and they even knew each other.
> 
> Long story short - the real Melissa ended up canceling the ride and probably took my Melissa's Uber ride while my Melissa paid me cash upfront, and the two of them either had a good laugh later or argued about the charges.


You could have had a Melissa threesome.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

everydayimubering said:


> Sometimes even verifying their name and their destination is not enough. I once picked up a Melissa leaving a house party and headed to a pool bar around midnight. Well, it turned out that the real Melissa was at the same party and everyone was going to the same pool bar - and they even knew each other.
> 
> Long story short - the real Melissa ended up canceling the ride and probably took my Melissa's Uber ride while my Melissa paid me cash upfront, and the two of them either had a good laugh later or argued about the charges.


Nice to know you take cash upfront, How much did you charge? or how much did you take in w/o telling Uber? Did you call Uber support offering to share your fare according to their TOS? Did you hit start the trip or cancel by driver or as no show? Is this tale for real?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> Nice to know you take cash upfront, How much did you charge? or how much did you take in w/o telling Uber? Did you call Uber support offering to share your fare according to their TOS?


Cash is king

**** Dara


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

take the phone to the PD. I bet it's stolen anyway.


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> First off I have to come clean and admit that people on another thread told me that to avoid problems I need to ASK the rider their name rather than greet them with their name and I scoffed. You were right and I was wrong.
> 
> Yesterday I had the exact incident I was warned about. I didn't think I would be eating crow, especially so soon. And I didn't know it was so salty!
> 
> ...


If you try and sell that phone, you're a scumbag. Drop it off at the police station lol.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> Nice to know you take cash upfront, How much did you charge? or how much did you take in w/o telling Uber? Did you call Uber support offering to share your fare according to their TOS? Did you hit start the trip or cancel by driver or as no show? Is this tale for real?


I accept cash whenever riders get caught up in an awkward situation, where the other choice would be to leave them on the side of the road in the middle of the night. F&#% Uber - I don't have to tell them every little event that happens in my daily life while I'm off their app. And who gives you the right to ask how much and why not? Don't you know when the rider cancels a 'hijacked' ride they're not charged and the driver gets nada, and it's not for the driver to give a reason for cancellation? Are you even a driver yourself? No, you're a paid Fuber agent spying on unsuspecting drivers posting here. Nice try, but go do something else with your time.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Okay holier-than-thous, how exactly do you propose that he returns the phone? It's not a real passenger so Uber or Lyft do not have info on this person. IDK I see it like this. him attempting to find the owner, is a lot of work and a lot of unpaid time off the apps. All of it to accommodate a criminal. If it's an iPhone he can track it. At least make the guy work for it. Get a little Amusement from it. Maybe in a pile of horse manure?? put it in a plastic bag of course though?


Definitely get some amusement!

For example,
1) be sure the phone is fully charged and turned on.
2) lower the volume
3) Slip the phone into the suitcase of the next airport trip you receive. International flight is a bonus.

Example #2
1) Drop the phone on a city bus and let the thief track the T

Example #3
1) donate The phone to a charity drop box



kc ub'ing! said:


> Zero sympathy for the would be thief! I'd remove the sim ASAP, then take time to decide what to do with the phone. Paperweight for now would be fine with me.
> 
> For those who cry karma, its bad karma for the ahole who left his phone after his failed screwing of OP.


Example #4
Put the SIM card into a $20 burner phone and leave it in an area that restricts the thief's gender.

Place an anonymous call stating a perv is in that area.



MiamiKid said:


> As I said before, would, definitely, pitch it. But, assuming, he has "Phone Finder", you're, exactly, correct.
> 
> Pitch it right out of your car and that's where cell finder will take him. He, absolutely, not going to the police station.
> 
> ...


He will probably scam a new driver to get to the lost phone...smh


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

everydayimubering said:


> I accept cash whenever riders get caught up in an awkward situation, where the other choice would be to leave them on the side of the road in the middle of the night. F&#% Uber - I don't have to tell them every little event that happens in my daily life while I'm off their app. And who gives you the right to ask how much and why not? Don't you know when the rider cancels a 'hijacked' ride they're not charged and the driver gets nada, and it's not for the driver to give a reason for cancellation? Are you even a driver yourself? No, you're a paid Fuber agent spying on unsuspecting drivers posting here. Nice try, but go do something else with your time.


Cash is a bad idea in my state. Get caught carrying passengers for cash without a taxi plate it's a $5000 fine.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Sadly our new society people only think of themselves and what they can get.
> 
> This has no relevance to the OP stealing the guy's phone. Justify it all you want. It's still theft if he doesn't return the phone. He should rise above the scheming guy, not emulate him.


Who do you return the phone to? There's no record of him at UBER HQ. He never ordered the ride. The phone is locked, you can't call him.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> Who do you return the phone to? There's no record of him at UBER HQ. He never ordered the ride. The phone is locked, you can't call him.


My wording was confusing when I said return it. I'm not going to rehash this subject, but except to say turn it into the cops.


----------



## Chunga99 (Aug 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> If you keep his phone, you're no better than this guy who was trying to steal/scam a free ride. Please turn his phone in.


I think he should donate the phone.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

that phone is the only phone ill toss out the window


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Chunga99 said:


> I think he should donate the phone.


To the less fortunate. . . Wait that's us drivers. There you go OP . . . The phone is all yours! ??


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

everydayimubering said:


> Sometimes even verifying their name and their destination is not enough. I once picked up a Melissa leaving a house party and headed to a pool bar around midnight. Well, it turned out that the real Melissa was at the same party and everyone was going to the same pool bar - and they even knew each other.
> 
> Long story short - the real Melissa ended up canceling the ride and probably took my Melissa's Uber ride while my Melissa paid me cash upfront, and the two of them either had a good laugh later or argued about the charges.


Thats why, unless its a very unusual name, I ask them my name too. Or you can change your name in the app to an unusual name and then you can rely on that for verification only. But it has to be unusual. Mike won't work. With common names I want them to know both.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Am I the only one it's obvious to, that the iPhone was stolen property?

Guy left a hot phone in the car.

Also, the hood.

And just curious, are you a female driver?. It just seemed like these pax were taking advantage, saying and doing things they might not with an assertive man.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Or you can change your name in the app to an unusual name


AFAIK, Uber does not allow changing names in the driver app.


----------

